# valley City ND COYOTE TOURNEMEMT RESULTS



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Had a good time at valley city ND coyote tournment sat. 25 teams shot 23 coyotes total..... winning team shot 6 coyotes, -20 degrees at 7:00 am when we set up at first stand. high for the day was -9. man was it cold staturday !! we seen only 7 coyotes all day , got 6 shots at 2 groups 400 yards away running. it looks like i am going to really need to toughen up for this ND coyote hunting. all the succusful hunters all used snow shoes. 90 % payback and they gave a way a nice 22-250 rifle and some other nice gifts for door prices. great chili. will be back next year. i hope to set up tournememt in late Decmber in Casselton ND IF THEY DONT HAVE ONE ALREADY GOING.... marty


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Marty,
Do they temp check and block their coyotes?


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

all coyotes were blocked. as for temp check they advertized that they temp check them but i did not see any one checking them and i was there during all of the check in. i have hunted a couple of nice tournments this year and they all say in there rules that they check the temps but i have yet to see it done. i even have ask the judges what is the coldest temp they will accept and know one can tell me ? i dont know if the tournments just say they do a temp check to scare people ? i would like to know my self. i plan on having a tournement in casselton area in DEC. marty


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I ask because I've heard the valley city tourny has taken coyotes that were run down with snowmobiles. I also heard that a lot of people party hunt that one. Not so much a calling contest as a "How many can we get contest". I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

papapete said:


> I ask because I've heard the valley city tourny has taken coyotes that were run down with snowmobiles. I also heard that a lot of people party hunt that one. Not so much a calling contest as a "How many can we get contest". I hope I'm wrong.


I think most of them end up being this way.

Coyote "hunting" tournaments are one of the biggest crocks there is. To many idiots with the "win at all cost" or "its just a coyote" mentality.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Heres the deal with Temp Checking, its a tool. I have ran and help with tournaments. Temps and time shot are written down at check-ins. Now for example you shoot a coyote at 9:00 A.m at the temp reads 70 degrees, and 5 other teams shoot a coyote around 9:00 a.m and the temps read 80 degrees, there is something fishy about your coyote you brought in reading 70 degrees. There are many factors that can lead to that decressed temp, at that point we as judges will ask questions. Its just a tool.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

levi... question... the coyote tournnements that you help with did you or see judges temp check coyotes ? do they just temp 1 or 2 or temp them if they think there is any funny business going on ? i have been in 2 tournements this Jan and did not see any one temp a coyote ? if i have a tournement in Casselton ND in Dec i want to make sure i am doing the right thing. thanks. marty


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Marty,
If your going to temp check, you need to do all of them. You develop a trend when you check all of them. If someone is cheating, their temp and time killed won't jive with the pattern that you've established.

You said that Valley City did use blocks. Was it the type that you zip tie a block in their mouth and you had to write the time killed and your team number on it? The blocks should have been pre-numbered for you also.

Now if you really want to have fun you can do what coyotehunter did at the classic this year and get a polygraph lie detector. hahaha


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

yep. valley city had the zip tie blocks and u signed and puT the time on them. i would like to have a tournement here close to fargo, but to tell you the truth i have not seen very mant coyotes or even coyote tracks from avalley city west to fargo. i have hunted every weekend since dec 18 and only have seen a handful of coyotes this year in this area. when you look at the land around this area it seems there is not much cover ? marty


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

trappermrd said:


> levi... question... the coyote tournnements that you help with did you or see judges temp check coyotes ? do they just temp 1 or 2 or temp them if they think there is any funny business going on ? i have been in 2 tournements this Jan and did not see any one temp a coyote ? if i have a tournement in Casselton ND in Dec i want to make sure i am doing the right thing. thanks. marty


Myself and lyonch personally check the temps of every coyote! and record them on a sheet, and compare temps afterwards. We take temps and blocking very very very seriously


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> trappermrd said:
> 
> 
> > levi... question... the coyote tournnements that you help with did you or see judges temp check coyotes ? do they just temp 1 or 2 or temp them if they think there is any funny business going on ? i have been in 2 tournements this Jan and did not see any one temp a coyote ? if i have a tournement in Casselton ND in Dec i want to make sure i am doing the right thing. thanks. marty
> ...


I agree. I think it should be an all or nothing deal. You either check them all or you don't check them all. Good work Levi!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Another thing that needs to be mentioned to you guys who hunt tournaments is that when the tournament official throws your coyote off to the side don't get all pissy and start asking questions!!! That is one thing that just floors me. The reason of throwing the coyote off to the side might just be because there is something that we want to look at in more detail. Also temp checks, snare marks, foothold marks, and shot location is all checked on coyotes that are checked in when done right. Every little thing we do is a piece of a puzzle and when all the pieces are put together, only then we can determine the final product (the winners). These tournaments have even come to the point that at the Coyote Classic this year the winning team had to a take a polygraph test  Just follow the rules and have a good time. If you can do that i can gurantee you that you will never have a coyote disqualified or questioned :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good advice Lyonch! Thanks for the inside scoop on that aspect.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

lyonch, your reply was almost perfect. during the kenmare tourny we obeyed all rules and had a GREAT time but we did get 1 coyote disq. for to cold internal temps. to comply with the rules we had to keep of animals outside of the vehicle and all we had was a saburban so we tied them to the luggage rack. the coyote towards the front took the brunt of the wind-chill from 9am to 7pm. thus had a colder internal temp. the judges skinned the animal and interigated us and we still got it d/qd. even though our stories were spot on the same. the judges had there rules and we were fine with that but if your going to d/q a coyote for temp. differences. just do that instead of going through all the time of interogating the contestants so a heads up to all future tourny contestances call ahead and seewhat the rules are for hauling animals


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Interrogating is a poor mans polygraph, its another great tool, and needs to be done in my opinon. I wasn't there so I can really comment on why they decided to DQ your yote. Rules are Rules though, And they have to stick by them no if ands or buts about it.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

bearhunter, when they interrogated you they pretty much were giving you an opportunity to say your side of the story. Rules are rules. The kenmare tourney is a great tourney with a lot of money involved. There was a team at the classic that took second place and if we would have diqualified the one coyote we questioned they would have taken 4th if i remember correctly. After a very thorough interrogation we elected to not disqulify the coyote. I blamed the the core temp on myself. It was a honest simple mistake. There was a huge hole in the back of the coyote that you could see the guts through and well it acted like a chimney and cooled the coyote rapidly. When i temp checked that coyote i might have had the thermometer too close to the wound which gave me a bad reading. When there is a questioned coyote i recommend when being interrogated if you could take the core temp of another coyote that was shot at the same time and the coyote you have. After all that is said and done ask if you can take two temperatures. One in the chest and one in the anus. A double temp check might reveal something.


----------

